# Cow with No Horns



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A blonde city girl pulled over and stopped beside a farmers field and was looking at the animals in the field. The farmer saw her standing on the fence line and asked if everything was alright.

"Yes, thanks," she replied. "I'm just curious why those cows don't have any horns."

"Well,' said the farmer, "There are a number of reasons why cows don't have horns. The Angus for example, is one particular breed of cows that don't have horns at all. And sometimes, when cows are born, we put a little de-horning creme on the nubs which prevents the horns from growing. And in older cows, we often just cut the horns so the cows are more comfortable."

"And those cows?" she asked, "Why don't those cow have horns?"

The farmer smiled, "Because those cows are horses."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :roll:


----------

